# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  The bedbugs are coming

## Dave A

Bedbugs are making a comeback around the world. With the 2010 World Cup coming to South Africa, I can't help wondering if our local hospitality industry is ready for this.

At this year's PestBiz, I was asked by one of the international delegates how we are doing with the bedbug problem here in South Africa.
My response - "What problem? Sure, it happens, but it's relatively rare, like it has been for ages. And fairly easily treated."

"Well, with SA hosting the World Cup next year, you've got a problem coming!" was his response.

Apparently bedbugs as a problem is on the increase worldwide. And they've developed resistance to many of the available remedies. If we don't have pesticide resistant bedbugs here yet, it seems we are about to.

It happened after the Olympics in China.
It happened after the last World Cup in Germany.
And I'm told the Sydney Olympics marked the start of the problem in Australia.

Our foreign guests may be coming with hitch-hikers.

So looking at the international experience on this, the threat is real. But what are the chances of people taking this seriously now? Ahead of time? Dayton waited a few years before tackling the problem, and Florida has only recently started taking measures.

Some may view me as cynical, but I don't see SA taking pre-emptive measures to nip this one in the bud.

----------


## Marq

What preemptive measures can one take? 
Are we talking about subjecting visitors to a shower on arrivals or kitting out our local bedbugs with ak47's to take on the invasion?

----------


## Dave A

Imagine the fun if everyone and everything had to go through a delousing and decontamination drill at ORT!  :Whistling: 

Perhaps not that practical...

The most practical first step would be to have a monitoring program for early detection. Hospitality industry staff watching for blood marks on sheets would be good, although there's a risk of false alarms. Sticking a bedbug monitor trap on each mattress (and checking it with each linen change!) would be better.

Early detection is the key. This way you're only dealing with a room before the problem spreads. And you don't end up with unhappy clients asking for refunds, room changes etc.

----------


## Marq

> Hospitality industry staff watching for blood marks on sheets would be good, although there's a risk of false alarms


I've just spent a few days in Hospital. Blood on the sheets and bugs in the beds seems to be the order of the day. I don't think they are going to worry about a bed bug problem. :EEK!: 

They used to spray the planes down if they stopped over in Nairobi or any other town in Africa, the americans do a search all holes scenario to ward off 'terrorism', so to delouse and do the tourists rolling in wouldn't be far off the mark - quite acceptable, these days. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The problem with bedbugs is that you only notice them once they have moved in, set up shop and created a family. Getting rid of them is like getting a court order to evict unwanted tenants - long winded, expensive, not always successful and demoralising.

----------


## andyb

Get ready it will happen! Our call outs to bed bug problems have increased big style over the last 12 months, once the value of the GB pound dropped we had loads more tourists staying for short periods in the bed and breakfast places and smaller hotels, many brought in bed bugs, many Brits took them home from the hotels etc, be ready, we have a passive monitoring system we use to aid with keeping our clients within the laws of the UK.

----------

